# Stena Line new special offer



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Just received this information from Stena Line about crossings using Harwich to the Hook of Holland,

"To celebrate 120 years of the Harwich to Hook of Holland route we’re giving you, our most valued customers, an early sneak peak at some really amazing deals for June.

To take advantage of these fantastic offers, simply book your crossing between 24 May and 15 June for any crossing, day or night, in June!" 
The prices quoted are for return crossings and are £119 for a motorhome up to 6 metres with driver and one passenger, and £139 for a motorhome up to 12 metres with driver and passenger.

The booking code is H120.

hope this is useful for someone,
Lala


----------

